# Contractor discount for Marvin Windows



## kd4ttc (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone have a ballpark figure on the discount that Marvin gives to contractors?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

This is a DIY Forum where you can get advice on DIY issues
It is not a forum to get advice on how to beat down the price
If you don't like the price, get another contractor


Hope this Helps
.


----------



## kd4ttc (Jun 30, 2009)

*Well, yes, but ...*

I do appreciate the issues of technical vs pricing being different. I replaced a Marvin window last summer. The new unit was a very nice unit with aluminum cladding, casements on each side, and a central fixed window. The old window installation had been faulty, and I needed to rebuild the supporting wood beneath which had rotted away. It was a great learning project.

Part of DIY work, though, is seeing if it really makes sense to do something in the first place. It took a couple of weeks to do the work, and there was comfort in knowing I had put it together well. However, if the discount the contractor is such that a pro could put it in for the same price that I would pay just for the window unit it really doesn't make too much sense. 

In addition, if I knew the pricing structure and I were to buy a dozen units from Marvin I could save enough money to do what everyone here really wants to do, which is to buy more tools.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

At a bare min its $100 to install a window, maybe up to $200+ depending upon size & difficulty

For me even saving $100 a window on 20 windows is worth it
Ask the retailer if they will give you a discount



kd4ttc said:


> However, if the discount the contractor is such that a pro could put it in for the same price that I would pay just for the window unit it really doesn't make too much sense


You think they get enough off to give you free installation? I doubt it


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

KD, Thanks for explaining your position
It would have been better to have included that in your OP
Take Dave's advice and talk to the retailers (or vendors?)

Sorry if I sounded Rude
Welcome to the forum

.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

In most situations contractors discounts are based on volume of product purchased. There are some suppliers who will sell only to businesses with tax ID numbers and do give those businesses a better price. It's all a numbers game. Generally speaking as a contractor I do have some suppliers who will always give me a better price than they will you. This is simply because I am repeat business on those materials and you are not.

I think you will be hard pressed to get much of a discount on windows, but in this economy you never know unless you try. Marvin windows does not sell directly to contractors. As far as I know there are no large manufactures that sell directly to contractors or the general public. The Window World guys and others like them are franchise's. That works a little differently as they must buy into the company (large investment) to get that privilege. It is the same concept as buying a McDonald's.

Most of the big box stores are offering discounts to contractors who purchase over $2500 in materials. I bet they would do the same for you if you press them on it.


----------



## kd4ttc (Jun 30, 2009)

*At least I got free shipping*

I bought a large window unit from the local Marvin dealer. That unit was aluminum clad, prepainted. It is a nice unit. Cost was $1200 to $1400. I didn't ask for any discount given it was just one unit and the dealer needs to price in the cost of dealing with a low volume customer. I did ask for free delivery, and they did that for me.

I'm thinking a 12 window unit project next. Is this enough to start getting a little more off then just free delivery?


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Simplest and most accurate way to get the information you want is to ask a couple reputable contractors to give you a quote on replacing the windows. Also get your own quote on buying the windows from the Marvin dealer yourself. The difference is what you'll save by DIY. Then you can decide if it's worth it.

One caveat is that the contractors quote will be based on visible known conditions. If he opens up and finds you need framing repair then he will have to charge you additional for this extra work. At least you better hope he does because his other alternative is to slap in the window on the rotted wood and hope the check clears before the wind blows it out.


----------

